
How We Do Deployment - ingve
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2016/05/stack-overflow-how-we-do-deployment-2016-edition/
======
gbrayut
HN post from author:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11620890](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11620890)

~~~
dang
Oh, good find. We'll treat the current post as a dupe and put the author's
submission in the second-chance pool (described at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10705926)
and the other links there).

------
pc86
Actual article: [https://nickcraver.com/blog/2016/05/03/stack-overflow-how-
we...](https://nickcraver.com/blog/2016/05/03/stack-overflow-how-we-do-
deployment-2016-edition/)

